# Digital scrapbooking as skin design



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok digital scrapbookers - help me.  How does one go about digital scrapbooking? Do you pay for the pieces in your design, or do you download them free somewhere? I have wondered this before my knowledge of skins, but now I have a purpose for wondering.   I know about the Two Peas in a Bucket site, but I don't know what to do once I get there!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

You might check out scrapbook.com, they have some great resources there


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Some sites offer freebies as well as designs for sale. You need to download the file, whether it's a freebie or purchased & they're usually zipped.

I purchased my digital elements from designerdigitals.com & I'm partial to Katie Pertiet's designs... love her work!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

cagnes said:


> Some sites offer freebies as well as designs for sale. You need to download the file, whether it's a freebie or purchased & they're usually zipped.
> 
> I purchased my digital elements from designerdigitals.com & I'm partial to Katie Pertiet's designs... love her work!


Can you just make me one?   Kidding of course! LOL!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> Can you just make me one?   Kidding of course! LOL!


Sure, I can help you out... just pm me.


----------



## misskris (Jan 26, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> Ok digital scrapbookers - help me.  How does one go about digital scrapbooking? Do you pay for the pieces in your design, or do you download them free somewhere? I have wondered this before my knowledge of skins, but now I have a purpose for wondering.  I know about the Two Peas in a Bucket site, but I don't know what to do once I get there!


I totally hear ya! The other night I was really inspired by all the hommeade skins and read that entire thread and jotted down my notes. I got the zip file for the DecalGirl but then for some reason didn't have zip software, so had to download that! Then once I tried to unzip it I realized that I needed Adobe Photoshop, which again, I don't have! So I downloaded a free trial of the software, which, I might add, took many many hours to download. I went to some digital scrapbooking sites and got some ideas, but really I just wanted to "play" witht the Photoshop software, as I don't have a clue how to use it. Now two days later I still don't know what I'm doing (yet very dertmined now) - layers? Flatten? Huh? Mask? Overlay? What? All just jibberish! I'm still plodding away tho 
On a side note, my 9 year old daughter wanted to know what I was doing. I showed her and then she took over and made her OWN scrapbook page in 30 minutes, with adding her own pictures, graphics, quotes etc.....It's not right that my 9 year old gets it and I don't!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I highly recommend checking out Two Peas: www.twopeasinabucket.com.  Go to Shopping then Digital Shopping. They have pages of free stuff, and it's good stuff, too. Certainly when you're learning and developing your style it doesn't make sense to pay for stuff. Now when I find stuff I particularly like I have no problem paying for it as I know how hard that stuff can be to make on your own!

They also have several tutorials on there that can really help.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I own the Photoshop software.  I've use it a lot for photo editing but have never been patient enough to figure out the digital scrapbook with it.

I've used the program Scrapbook Factory Deluxe quite a bit.  I've found it to be very easy to use and it's not a very expensive program either.  It might be a good starting point for you to see if you like scrap booking that way.  It comes with a nice selection of papers and embellishments.  I have downloaded freebies from other sites and used them with the program too.  The downside is that the program does have some limitations.  

If you are wanting to learn Photoshop, one of the ladies here on KB works as a digital scrapbook designer of papers and embellishments on one of the digital scrapbook sites. I think that site also holds online classes teaching Photoshop scrap booking.  Sorry, I can't remember her name or the site name.  I think she's married to kreelanwarrior who is an author and active on KB as well. Maybe someone else will know who I'm talking about and give you her name or the address.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I was just thinking last night, "wonder if I could make my own skin with my scrapbooking stuff?". Then come on here and see the answer!!  I'm in heaven right now just thinking of this! I love digi scrapping! Untill September of last year, I was heavily creating for several designers and a store as well as scrapping my own pages. As of last month I resigned from my last creative team and I've missed it alot. I feel like a whole new world just opened up in digi scrapping for me!!  I'm so gonna be kindle scrapping this weekend!

There are a ton of digital scrapbooking sites, and free stuff too. There are alot of sites that run dollar day sales and also have weekly free downloads. A good hub of info is www.digishoptalk.com. It's not a digi store, but a forum and gallery. A lot of designers hang out there and promote their products. I've really been out of the loop since august (I moved out to the country and have yet to set up Internet at the house, I use my iPhone for primary access right now), so I don't know what all the sites have going right now.  But digishoptalk is a great place to get started looking for info and store links.  There are a lot of scrapping blogs out there where you can get freebies from designers or ones that gather links to freebies and publish a list.  I'll see what I can dig up later when I have access to a computer and post back with some links. 

Valeri


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> I was just thinking last night, "wonder if I could make my own skin with my scrapbooking stuff?". Then come on here and see the answer!! I'm in heaven right now just thinking of this! I love digi scrapping! Untill September of last year, I was heavily creating for several designers and a store as well as scrapping my own pages. As of last month I resigned from my last creative team and I've missed it alot. I feel like a whole new world just opened up in digi scrapping for me!! I'm so gonna be kindle scrapping this weekend!
> 
> There are a ton of digital scrapbooking sites, and free stuff too. There are alot of sites that run dollar day sales and also have weekly free downloads. A good hub of info is www.digishoptalk.com. It's not a digi store, but a forum and gallery. A lot of designers hang out there and promote their products. I've really been out of the loop since august (I moved out to the country and have yet to set up Internet at the house, I use my iPhone for primary access right now), so I don't know what all the sites have going right now. But digishoptalk is a great place to get started looking for info and store links. There are a lot of scrapping blogs out there where you can get freebies from designers or ones that gather links to freebies and publish a list. I'll see what I can dig up later when I have access to a computer and post back with some links.
> 
> Valeri


That's awesome, I'm in awe of the designers who come up with the designs! If you're the artist of the designs, you can try submitting them to decalgirl!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I had done digital scrapbooking before, but had never used the Photoshop software, even though I had purchased it years ago. Yesterday there was a similar thread - I started using Photoshop all of a week ago, and after a few hours, ended up working out what is is all about. I posted a screenshot yesterday - I think if you read this thread and look at the screenshot, you will all be fine. BUT - cagnes also has the eye of the designer - something that even photoshop isnt! Anyhow, here is the thread that might help you

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19016.msg360298/topicseen.html#new


----------



## misskris (Jan 26, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I had done digital scrapbooking before, but had never used the Photoshop software, even though I had purchased it years ago. Yesterday there was a similar thread - I started using Photoshop all of a week ago, and after a few hours, ended up working out what is is all about. I posted a screenshot yesterday - I think if you read this thread and look at the screenshot, you will all be fine. BUT - cagnes also has the eye of the designer - something that even photoshop isnt! Anyhow, here is the thread that might help you
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19016.msg360298/topicseen.html#new


THANKS!!! This is very helpful! And YES, I saw some of Cagnes work on another thread and trully works of art!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I vouch for Pushka's help and instructions--in about three posts, she showed me how to make my own skin using Photoshop Elements to submit to DecalGirl.  I'm going to finish monkeying around with it tonight and I'll post it soon.  It's not as involved as some of the other amazing ones I've seen on here--just a scan of a Van Gogh painting.  I need some time to learn about digi-scrapbooking from all the wise posters here before I make my first skin using those elements


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm starting to understand it all. AND I have an old version of Photoshop, which I assume would work. Thanks for the sites and the tips! I'm going to take some time soon to sit and experiment.

I have a little help with a skin right now, and I'm very excited about it!


----------



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

Another site that I really love is ScrapGirls. I love their designers. They have several digital guides you can buy and if you have a question, everyone on the forums there is extremely friendly.

I plan to make a skin, but just can't decide on the "theme." I've been using Photoshop Elements 4.0 for several years now and have way too many digital kits (60 gigs worth!). It can seem daunting at first, but really does get easier as you read and learn.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

cagnes said:


> That's awesome, I'm in awe of the designers who come up with the designs! If you're the artist of the designs, you can try submitting them to decalgirl!


oh no, I'm not a designer. I wish I had that talent! I worked with the designers to create scrap pages using their product. A sort of advertising. A "look!! See what you can do with this kit! Ain't it cool!". I loved working on creative teams. And I've considered taking the step into designing, but it's just not the right time in my life. Too many young kids and not enough hours in the day, ya know? For now, i'm happy just creating with the products talented designers work hard to create. I'm in awe of a lot of them.

I use Photoshop elements 6. It's really a great program. I'd love to work with full blown Photoshop cs4 but it's not in the cards right now. Maybe some day though, you never can tell what might become possible. I'd never thought I'd be looking into an e-reader either! Haha!

A few sites I like are
Www.afterfivedesigns.com. I love the quality of the designs from here. When I want to do a more fantasy, elaporate page, I tend to shop there.

Www.scrapable.net. They have a swim school that teaches basic scrapping techniques. (I created for them till last month. Have a gallery there with some of my pages under valerigail)

www.shappypicklededigns.com

www.prettyscrappy.com

www.scraporchard.com

www.peppermintcreative.com

www.pixelgypsydesigns.com

there are so many it's crazy!! I actually had to get a tarobyte hard drive just to hold my scrap stuff. And I'm pretty close to needing a second one. Between my pages and the scrap kits, I'm almost full!

I haven't had a chance yet to play around with the skin template. I too am stuck trying to come up with a theme. But since I don't have a kindle yet, I guess I've got plenty of time to come up with something. . I'm still gonna play around soon though. Maybe by the time I order my kindle, I'll have a few skins done to pick from (or get all, haha!! That would drive hubby crazy!)

Valeri


----------



## caldispatcher (Feb 28, 2010)

If you're into Disney, check out scrapmatters.com.  They have tons that are Disney related and lots of talented designers!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone designed a skin using Picasa instead of PS Elements? I did email Decal Girl for the K2 skin template. I'm in no way a designer, just like to play around with creative stuff.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

misskris said:


> I went to some digital scrapbooking sites and got some ideas, but really I just wanted to "play" witht the Photoshop software, as I don't have a clue how to use it. Now two days later I still don't know what I'm doing (yet very dertmined now) - layers? Flatten? Huh? Mask? Overlay? What? All just jibberish! I'm still plodding away tho
> On a side note, my 9 year old daughter wanted to know what I was doing. I showed her and then she took over and made her OWN scrapbook page in 30 minutes, with adding her own pictures, graphics, quotes etc.....It's not right that my 9 year old gets it and I don't!


I know what you mean; I was so inspired by a lot of people making their own skins, so bought Photoshop Elements; I was so confused, even with everyone's generous help on these boards; I ended up buying "Teach Yourself Visually: Adobe Photoshop" (not on Kindle too many pics) just to get the basics down; Photoshop is not a very user friendly program for beginners. Luckily, I was able to make a One to One appt for instruc's on my Mac and he helped me a little with layers and understanding what I was doing. Then I had enough background info to use the instruc's on these threads, but it just took time and playing around. It was really satisfying to make my first skin. I just sent some artwork into decalgirl to have it made into one for my Kindle; I'll post pics once I put it on my Kindle; it really is fun to do once you figure it out.

That's so funny about your 9 year old; it's amazing how computer savvy these little ones are!


----------

